# Dark Word Omnibus Cover Art



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the upcoming _Dark Word_ omnibus has been confirmed, Clint Langley has made one spiky Chaos Space Marine. I wonder how many there spikes there is exactly.

Lord of the Night


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Freaky, just saw this in news and rumors.

Still epic though!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I take it this is the Omnibus for the Word Bearers trilogy which has already been released?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

forkmaster: yep.

Awesome cover art :victory:

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Too cliche for my liking.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I dislike the "realistic" approach to the face and skin etc. I prefer the more common style of Artwork, like the other Word Bearer Books had. This series is my favourite barring the HH series and is tied with the Ultramarines for me.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man oh man... I knew this was comming months ago, especially when getting dark Disciple has been a nightmare for me... funny enough I ordered one back in November and I just got it yesterday... anyway, i wonder if there will be some short stories included in this to entice me to buy this omnibus. Oh, the cover is kind of a let down. I can understand a few spikes here and there to show the twisting and warping of Astartes armour in the warp, but enough is enough with the fucking spikes...


----------



## Liege of the Darkness (Feb 19, 2011)

I quite like the art, it somewhat reminds me of older Chaos Astartes - the excessive festooning of spikes, chainblades, claws and sigils. But the idea and design seem rather bland for an exceptional series, in my mind.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The original covers for the Dark series are much better.

Still spikes aside its very cool.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Even though is nice picture, originals AS cover picture were way much better. You dont want lot of details, especially backround for novel covers. You want simplistic picture that really stands out. Usually BL books covers get ruined by backrounds. Strange to me that they dont grasp this.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Very cool work... but I think some of the more stylistic works I have seen would work better... some of slanes work for example.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I love Clint Langley's artwork.

I'm not sure in which universe the original "Dark Name" covers could be considered superior to this--both in terms of composition and in terms of overall quality. I suppose in the same one where simplistic covers are considered better? :grin:

For my part, a simplistic cover--so far as illustrations go, not in terms of, say, the Ravenor covers, which are pure design art--just turns me off. Langley's Astartes resonate with the power that makes Astartes what they are. His cover for the Soul Drinkers Omnibus to me defines what a Space Marine should look like--superhuman, and with just enough arrogance in his mien to show he knows what he is. His illustrations of the Hammers of Dorn? They blew my mind.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It looks pretty fucking awesome. I look at it, and I go, wow, I could really enjoy doing something like that... lol.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love it!! I already have all 3 but the cover and having 3 in 1 makes me really want to buy this


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice enough but I also think the cover art for the 3 seperate novels are better. Especially _Dark Creed_, that was awesome.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Too many spikes :shok:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I like it quite a bit.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark creed has the best cover tbf. 

Very worthy omnibus cover though.

I wonder if it will have any extra short stories thrown in?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the issue I have with this isn't so much the spikes as the lack of parchments and the Word of Lorgar that adorns Word Bearers, let alone Dark Apostles... for all I know this is a Corsair of Huron's crew, or a generic Chaos Marine of the Mryiad "chapters" out there. This is weak and shouldn't be used... they definately hit the recycle bin on this one!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I think I may have to change the quote in my signature to, 'We are in the future, things are very spikey here.':laugh:

But seriously, I loved the covers of the individual novels and I love this cover. They all convey the corrupt, twisted nature of the Chaos Space Marines of the Word Bearers Legion really well. I have to applaud the artist.:clapping:


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, not a huge fan, the spikes are a little ridiculous, and imo dark apostle had the best cover of the three, and the face, it looks really, weird, especially up close, lol. Thought the best CSM covers are by far ADB's NLs books (bloodreaver and soul hunter)


----------

